# Network Manager, bello ma un paio di problemi

## edux

Da qualche giorno ho installato Network Manager, perchè cambio spesso rete wireless e volevo una roba facile e veloce.

Bene, funziona benissimo, ma ho due problemini per cui non ho trovato soluzioni in giro, che credo siano correlati:

il primo è che ogni volta che si connette a una rete mi chiede la chiave, ho visto che su gnome dovrebbe usare keyring per memorizzarla, ma io uso kde, keyring è installato ma non cambia nulla.

Il secondo, che dovrebbe dipendere da questo fatto, è che mi connetto alla rete solo dopo aver dato la chiave, quindi con kde già avviato, anche se network manager si avvia ben prima di kde, come init script.

Non c'è un modo per salvare le informazioni sulle wep da qualche parte, che poi lui appena si avvia se le legge e mi connette automaticamente?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, scusa, ma vorrei darti un consiglio.

Perché non utilizzare wpa_supplicant? E soprattutto, perché utilizzare WEP che è oramai obsoleto e craccabile in un quarto d'ora?

Sul sito ufficiale c'è un'ottima guida che spiega come utilizzare wpa_supplicant. Con wpa_supplicant potrai memorizzare facilmente (automaticamente) tutte le chiavi che vorrai in un file di testo: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

Forse l'installazione potrà sembrare un po' elaborata ma alla fine si rileva essere uno strumento di facile utilizzo. wpa_gui ti aiuterà a fare tutte le configurazioni (associazioni con gli ap) che vorrai. Ogni chiave inserita viene salvata sul file di configurazione.

Ciao.

----------

## btbbass

 *edux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non c'è un modo per salvare le informazioni sulle wep da qualche parte, che poi lui appena si avvia se le legge e mi connette automaticamente?

 

Devi installare kwallet, che sarebbe l'omologo di keyring, e dovrebbe funzionare. Anche io usavo knetworkmanager, ma ti dico subito che non sempre funziona perfettamente, nel senso che nonostante ci sia la password nel kwallet, ogni tanto me la richiede, non so per quale motivo.. ora non lo uso più, ma comunque come comodità è impagabile, se funzionasse come dovrebbe...

Ps: io ancora non ho trovato un router che implementi il wpa e che la linea sia sufficientemente stabile da non cadere ogni 10 minuti...

che sfiga...

----------

## edux

Allora rispondo a entrambi,

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché non utilizzare wpa_supplicant? E soprattutto, perché utilizzare WEP che è oramai obsoleto e craccabile in un quarto d'ora?
> 
> Sul sito ufficiale c'è un'ottima guida che spiega come utilizzare wpa_supplicant. Con wpa_supplicant potrai memorizzare facilmente (automaticamente) tutte le chiavi che vorrai in un file di testo: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.
> ...

 

Io uso wpa_supplicant. Network Manager usa wpa_supplicant oppure i wireless-tools per interfacciarsi con la scheda wireless. Ho configurato bene wpa_supplicant.conf, ma Network Manager non sembra accorgersene, mi connette all'ap ma mi chiede ogni volta la wep.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso crittografia, so perfettamente qual è la scelta migliore, ma la mia rete è nata così e adesso non ho voglia di cambiare.

Se rileverò degli attacchi provvederò, non ho dati importanti che viaggiano in chiaro nella wireless.

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi installare kwallet, che sarebbe l'omologo di keyring, e dovrebbe funzionare. Anche io usavo knetworkmanager, ma ti dico subito che non sempre funziona perfettamente, nel senso che nonostante ci sia la password nel kwallet, ogni tanto me la richiede, non so per quale motivo.. ora non lo uso più, ma comunque come comodità è impagabile, se funzionasse come dovrebbe...
> 
> 

 

Non so cosa sia knetworkmanager, in portage non c'è, io uso Network Manager, un progetto di gnome, che non si interfaccia con kwallet.

Funziona perfettamente, tranne che per questa scocciature delle chiavi!

Se riuscissi a risolvere questo sarei tanto contento...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

non so se hai notato ma knetworkmanager è hard masked... forse è per quello che non ti funziona bene; non essendo stabile...

link

----------

## X-Drum

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Ps: io ancora non ho trovato un router che implementi il wpa e che la linea sia sufficientemente stabile da non cadere ogni 10 minuti...
> 
> che sfiga...

 

[ot]

ti consiglio uno zyxel 660hw,stabile e funzionale 

[/ot]

----------

## edux

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> non so se hai notato ma knetworkmanager è hard masked... forse è per quello che non ti funziona bene; non essendo stabile... 
> ...

 

Sì, l'ho notato, non è difficile quando per emergerlo devi smascherarlo...

Ma perchè lo chiamate tutti "knetworkmanager"? Si chiama network manager solo da me?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *edux wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> non so se hai notato ma knetworkmanager è hard masked... forse è per quello che non ti funziona bene; non essendo stabile... 
> ...

 

Hai ragione scusa: networkmanager. Mi sono lasciato trasportare anche io!  :Razz: 

E' vero che va smascherato, ma a volte capita di emergere dei pacchetti marcati come testing che poi diventano ~M.

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao,

io uso knetworkmanager da parecchie settimane e funziona perfettamente anche con chiavi e non. kneworkmanger non lo trovi nel portage ma devi andarlo a prendere da un repository esterno.

Come fare ad installarlo: 

puoi trovare una guida qui : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511211-highlight-knetworkmanager.html

i primi passi li hai sicuramente già fatti.

installa la versione 0.1_p20061029-r1 di kneworkmanager perché le successive non funzionano.

Usa il repository sabayon che é  il più aggiornato (come indicato nella guida).

Una volta installato knetworkmanager controlla che sia attivo anche kwallet. Knetworkmanager memorizza le passw. usando kwallet. Per fare in modo che non ti chieda ogni volta la password del "wallet" all'avvio devi mettere come passw. niente, in pratica devi lasciarla vuota cosi che ad ogni avvio il borsellino é aperto ed é accessibile dalle applicazioni.

In alcuni casi, molto rari, knetowrkmanager si blocca: killalo e riavvialo e dovrebbe ripartire. (se non é il caso fai un restart di networkmanager con /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart)

Normalmente riesce a connettersi ad una rete wireless prima che le applicazioni come kmail o kopete richiedono l'accesso ad internet.

ciao e spero di essere stato di aiuto

----------

## edux

Ah ecco cos'è questo knetworkmanager!

Ok sei stato utilissimo, grazie, ora lo proverò!

----------

## Bionicle

é uscito oggi un aggiornamento sul repository sabayon:

knetworkmanager-0.1-r2

L'ho provato e funziona, se puoi installa quello

Io avrei una domanda: sei riuscito ad installare netowrkmanager-vpnc? da me riporta errori nella compilazione

ADD: ho visto che con la nuova versione la r2 hanno migliorato la traduzione in italiano ed hanno aggiunto nelle opzioni la possibilità di avviare all'avvio knetworkmanager

----------

## edux

No il vpn non l'ho installato perchè non ne ho bisogno al momento, se ci provo ti dico.

Ho installato knetworkmanager-0.2-r2, ma adesso se lo avvio all'avvio di kde mi partono in contemporanea sia knetworkmanager sia nm-applet?

----------

## edux

Knetworkmanager non mi funziona bene, l'ho impostato perchè parta all'avvio ma questo non succede, si avvia come di consueto la nm-applet.

Inoltre se avvio a mano knetworkmanager e provo a connettermi a una rete, dopo avergli dato la chiave intanto non riesce a ottenere l'ip, e poi comunque non ricorda la chiave in kwallet...

----------

## edux

Ok ho fatto progressi, ora quando parte kde non si avvia più la nm-applet, ma neanche knetworkmanager, comunque se lo avvio a mano poi gli do la chiave wep e lui se la memorizza in kwallet.

Ora non resta che riuscire a farlo avviare con kde...

----------

## Bionicle

effettivamente neanche a me con la nuova versione non parte all'avvio, nel senso che non vedo l'icona ma internet me lo collega. non so prova ad inserire un collegamento in ~/.kde/Autostart

----------

## X-Act!

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Ps: io ancora non ho trovato un router che implementi il wpa e che la linea sia sufficientemente stabile da non cadere ogni 10 minuti...
> 
> che sfiga...

 

Non vorrei andare OT rispetto al thread (e lo so che sarebbe il caso di aprirne un altro) comunque ti consiglio sicuramente un d-link: stabilissimo e funzionale, li trovi spesso in offerta nei centri commerciali a prezzi più che accettabili e soprattutto è basato su linux: tutto il firmware è open e ci sono in giro una buona quantità di versioni pesantemente modificate che fanno davvero di tutto... Senza contare lo sfizio di poter ricompilare il kernel anche di quello  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ero passato a wicd, perché (k)networkmanager non mi funzionava bene. Ora sono passato a KNetworkManager perché non funziona bene wicd.. insomma un casino queste interfacce per connettersi via wifi...

Mi sembra di capire quindi che per quanto riguarda le reti crittografate KNetworkManager non funziona senza KWallet.

C'è solo un problema: ogni volta all'avvio c'è KWallet che mi chiede la password perché KNetworkManager tenta di connettersi, è normale?

Si può disabilitare questa richiesta all'avvio?

----------

## mack1

Io ho installato knetworkmanger usando la versione in portage che è kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528 e funziona in maniera decente.

@fbcyborg 

Per evitare che kwallet venga usato come gestore delle password devi solo entrare nella gui di configurazione di knetworkmanager e trovi le opzioni Kwallet o "text config file" da utilizzare.

Le password vengono però scritte in chiaro nel file  di configurazione di knetworkmanager in ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc.

Se kwallet viene disabilitato non dovrebbe comparire più, però se si ripresenta prova, sempre dall'interfaccia di configurazione di knetworkmanager, a cancellare a mano le reti che sono state precedentemente registrate.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto! Grazie, ora funziona tutto benissimo senza KWallet.

Grazie!

----------

